
Ask HN: Alternatives to Facebook Events and Messenger? - arnath
Does anyone know of a good alternative to Facebook Events + Messenger for organizing events and chatting with social groups. I&#x27;m part of an organization that travels to different events a lot and uses a combination of Facebook Events and Messenger to track RSVPs and chat about the events. However, we&#x27;re all pretty eager to get off Facebook. I&#x27;ve been looking around today and haven&#x27;t really found any alternatives that provide the same functionality. Anybody know of some good options?
======
holler
Hey arnath, I'm working on a new open public chat app called sqwok. It does
_not_ have events, but that said, it's a new alternative for easily starting
and sharing a quality chat with anyone.

As an example I just made a post about Amazon's Alexa Hardware event on Sept
24th. You could share this with anyone and they can open on phone or desktop
and instantly chat:
[https://sqwok.im/p/S8-O4B-p6C_2tg](https://sqwok.im/p/S8-O4B-p6C_2tg).

I know it's not entirely what you're looking for but thought I'd share that
people _are_ in fact working on new alternatives. For just the chat component
you could create an account, make a post about the event, and share with
everyone you want to talk to. Anyways thought I'd share, cheers mate.

